# GWANGJU - JEOLLA - JEJU | Projects & Construction



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

So, I'm rounding up the Projects & Construction threads for Korea, this one for the historical South West of the country, including:

Gwangju Metropolitan CIty
South Jeolla Province
North Jeolla Province
Jeju Special Self-Governing Province

(there will likely be one last thread for projects in Ulsan and the South Gyeongsan Province, excluding Busan, once there are some major developments in that region)

The project that I will start with is in Gwangju, with the developments of parks along the city's main river, the Yeongsan River. The river splits the city into two, with the main city on the east bank, and the west bank being host to Gwangju Airport, the main rail station (Gwangju Songjeong), as well as some housing and industrial area. Interestingly, the area near the river is barely habited, and is mostly used for agriculture. So in some sections, there are 1 to 2 kilometers of unbuilt land between the west and eastern section of the city. This is partly due to the Gwangju airport, whose runway is built in a way that aircrafts approach the runway from roughly above the river. The airport will close to civilian traffic in 2021 (moving to the newer Muan Airport), and it may also cease being used as a military airport.

This should pave the way for a greater use of the riverside. As part of this plan, there are some projects to build some parks and other infrastructure next to the river. This project is still in its early phase, and would be impacted by what happens to the airport, but it could significantly change the geography of the city.






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Jeonnam Provincial Museum in Gwangyang*

The museum opened its doors on Tuesday.

































전남도립미술관 개관…'산을 등지고 물을 바라보다'


[서울=뉴시스] 박현주 미술전문 기자 = 전남도립미술관(관장 이지호)이 개관 특별기획전 '산을 등지고 물을 바라보다' 전시를 23일 개막했다




newsis.com













전남도립미술관, 일상 속 복합문화기지로 개관


(무안=뉴스1) 전원 기자 = 전남도립미술관이 모두에게 친근한 일상 속 복합문화기지로서 오는 23일부터 일반인들에게 개방된다. 16일 전남도립미술관에 따르면 광양시에 위치한 도립미술관이 오는 22일 개관식을 갖고 2




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Jeonju Tower project to move forward*

I'm not going to get into the details, as this project is very ambitious and it is quite unclear if it will ever get built. But since 2017, a project has been proposed in Jeonju, the capital of the North Jeolla Province, to build an observation tower of 470 meters (equivalent to 153 floors). The project is proposed by Jagwang, and would be located right behind the North Jelloa Provincial Office which Jagwang purchased for KRW 180bn a few years ago, and they are planning to soon apply to receive the city's approval for this project. The project would also include housing and commercial space, and overall would cost KRW 2500 bn.

Obviously, this is a longshot, especially considering the fact that Jeonju is not a major economic hub, but it is a very active development for now, and even if it ends up not being built this way, the site would need to be developed one way or the other.


















자광, 세계 5위 높이 '전주타워' 개발 가시화 - 딜사이트


4월중 권고문 검토·반영한 개발계획 제출…타워·아파트·쇼핑몰 들어서




paxnetnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction of luxury residence complex on Gyeongdo Island in Yeosu*

Here are the renders for plans by Mirae Asset to develop a luxury residential and resort complex on the island of Gyeongdo in Yeosu. The beautiful island is located just off the coast of downtown Yeosu, and already includes a golf course. But there have been plans for a few years already to further develop the area. Here are below the renders for this new development, which would feature some spectacular architecture. The island would also be connected to the mainland by a bridge.

The full complex would have 11 towers, reaching a top height of 29 floors.

There are currently some conflicts regarding this conflict, especially due to environmental concerns, especially coming from the Yeosu City Council. If the buildings are built to the standards of the renders, I think it would be quite nice and is worth doing it, but if the residence buildings end up being just regular apartment buildings, I don't think it should be built either. Anyway, it's not been finalized yet, but it's a significant development which is quite unique, so I'll keep an eye on it.


































































Daum 카페











여수시의회, 경도 숙박시설 철회 촉구…사업 차질 없을까


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr










미래에셋, 여수 경도 레지던스 신축 '난항'


전남도 건축경관공동위원회가 최근 미래에셋그룹이 신청한 여수 경도 생활숙박시설(레지던스) 건립계획에 대해 조건부 의결했지만, 여수시의회가 절대불가 방침을 천명하면서 사업추진에 난항이 예상된다. 여수시의회가 재적의원(26명) 전원이 반대하는 것도 이례적이지만, 미래에셋의 경도 관광단지 접근성을 높일 1200억원 규모의 교량건설에 시예산 239억원을 지원키로 한 집행부 예산도 심의에서 제동을 걸겠다는 입장을 분명히 하고 있다. 시의회...



news.heraldcorp.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Revitalization of the area near Gwangju Station*

Gwangju Station, located in the middle of the city, had long been the main station of the city. However, this has changed in the past 20 years or so, with the growth of the city and the introduction of KTX. Now, the main station is GwangjuSongjeong Station, located on the west side of the city, and which is better connected to the rest of the network (Gyeongjeon Line, Honam HSR...). Gwangju Station is now a terminus station, and only a few trains use it everyday. There are plans to build a line between Gwangju and Daegu which would go through this station, but still, the station will continue to have a reduced role.

For this reason, the city is currently redeveloping the area surrounding the station, mostly to develop a cluster for start-ups, with various buildings for R&D, incubators and office space. Construction of this first phase is just starting, and should be completed in 2025.

It's part of a larger plan to improve the station, by modifying the station plaza, areas for pedestrians, parks, and more commercial facilities, which will be done over the years

































광주역 일대 '호남권 최대 창업단지' 조성 가속도


침체됐던 광주역 일대가 호남권 최대 창업단지로 변신한다. 오는 2025년까지 1조2000억원을 투입해 ▲광주역 경제기반형 도시재생 뉴딜사업 ▲도시재생 혁신지구 ▲민간복합개발 사업 등 3대 메가사업 추진을 통해 호남권 최대 창업단지로서 ‘광주형 실리콘벨리’로 거듭나게 된다. 광주광역시는 광주형 경제기반형 도시재생 뉴딜사업의 핵심인 ‘빛고을 창업스테이션’ 착공식을 광주역 주




view.asiae.co.kr













광주역 일대 '그린 스타트업 타운' 탈바꿈


사회 > 전국 뉴스: 광주시 북구의 광주역 일대가 창업기업 지원 인프라와 주거·문화·교통시설 등이 결합한 창업거점공간으로 변신한...




www.sedaily.com













'광주역 도시재생 뉴딜 핵심' 빛고을 창업스테이션 착공 | 연합뉴스


(광주=연합뉴스) 손상원 기자 = 광주역 일대에서 추진되는 경제기반형 도시재생 뉴딜사업의 핵심인 빛고을 창업스테이션이 28일 광주역 주차장 부지...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Excellent transportation environment and central commercial area... Gwangyang 'Jungma Smart City 1st and 2nd' sale.








*


'Jungma Smart City 1st and 2nd', which will be located in the Madong Urban Development Project District in Gwangyang-si, are on sale.

The 'Jungma Smart City 1, 2' car has a total of 350 households: the first 216 households and the second 134 households. It is built in three types of 16㎡, 19㎡, and 14.6㎡ and has a built-in system for one or two person households. The first car is located in front of Yi Sun-sin Bridge, and you can enjoy the sea view, and the second car can enjoy the benefits of the Jungma-dong central business district.

In Jungma-dong, where the complex is located, you can enjoy abundant living infrastructure such as City Hall, Jungma Terminal, Gangnam Hospital, and Homeplus.

It is also eye-catching that it can realize direct proximity to the business site, Gwangyang Steel Works, and Yulchon Industrial Complex. After the opening of the Yi Sun-sin Bridge in 2012, the area has improved accessibility to the Yeosu Industrial Complex. It is also convenient to use the commuter car in the nearby industrial complex.

In addition, favorable developments such as Wow Marine Park, Yi Sun-sin Bridge Tourism Specialized Project, and Myodo Port Development Project are scheduled, so abundant demand is expected.

Gwangyang City has announced that it plans to complete the detailed design service for the Samhwa Island tourist attraction project, which is the core of the Yi Sun-sin Bridge beach tourism theme street construction project this year, and start construction from January next year.

The Yi Sun-sin Bridge Beach Tourism Theme Street Project is a project that Gwangyang City has been promoting since 2016 with the goal of creating a city that tourists visit.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Taeyoung E&C plans to sell 'Eco City Desiang 15 Block' for private rental.








*


Taeyoung Construction announced on the 7th that it will sell the private rental 'Eco City Desiang 15 block (aerial view)' in Jeonju, Jeollabuk-do this month.

Eco City Desiang 15 block consists of 5 buildings with 2 stories below the ground and 29 above, and 748 households with an exclusive area of 64 to 140 m2.

This complex is one of the Eco-Cities to be built where the former 35th Division moved. (3 blocks), along with 14 blocks of Eco City Desiang, will form the largest single brand town in Eco City.

In this eco-city's pleasant and beautiful natural environment, future values can be expected. It has a double view of Central Park Sebyeongho Lake and Baekseok Reservoir, and is also expected to enjoy the premium of Baekseok Park (planned for development) connected to the complex.

In addition, Eco City Desiang 15 blocks are convenient and various eco-city living infrastructures can be used. It is close to not only the central business district and complex community center in Eco City, but also the agricultural and fishery market, E-Mart (expected to open on the 9th), CGV (planned), Jeonju Zoo, and Chonbuk National University Hospital.

A person in charge of the sale said, "Eco City Desian 15 block has received a lot of attention from many people as to when it will be supplied after Eco City Desian 14 block, which was introduced in 2019." As it is a complex and it is supplied as a publicly supported private rental apartment with a high opportunity to non-homeowners who have a relatively low subscription price compared to general sale apartments, there are already many inquiries,” he said.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Gwangju Lifelong Housing project*

Here are the renders for a new public housing in Gwangju. The complex will have 460 housing units, and should be completed in 2024. The 3 buildings will have a height of 29, 26 and 24 floors.

This is part of a new type of public housing developed by the city, focusing on giving tenants lifelong housing. I'm always cautious about public housing schemes, but it does seem that this tie around they have actually managed to nail the design.




































‘공공임대아파트=소형’ 편견 깬 광주형 평생주택


상무지구 460가구 중 절반 34평형천편일률적 아파트 상자 모델 탈피




www.hani.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hotel and Residence Project in Gwangju*

Here are the renders for a 34-floor hotel and residence project in central Gwangju (near Geumnam-ro 5-ga). It has been proposed for a while, but these seem to be the latest renders:

It's quite ugly in many ways, but it has a certain Frankenstein-esque appeal to it, and would definitely be unique. I guess the height could be in the 130m range.






























NAMU - NEW ARCHIECTURE MOVEMENT UNIT


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Project for large shopping mall complex in Gwangju*

A project is picking up steam in Gwangju, which is the construction of a large shopping mall in Gwangju. It had been proposed in the past, but made its way back to the frontline during the presidential campaign, during which Yoon Seok-youl, who would eventually win the election, proposed the construction of a large shopping mall there. Obviously, the Jeolla area, including Gwangju, is extremely loyal to the Democratic Party, and Yoon carried less than 15% of the votes there, but the project for a shopping mall have continued.

While Gwangju is by regional capital of the country's South-Western South West province, and the area is known for its gastronomy, and the city itself ahead of other cities in the culture scene, economically it still trails behind other regional cities, especially Daegu and Daejeon. The comparison with Daejeon is quite relevant, as the cities are similar in many ways, including size. But Daejeon is a transport hub, an administrative capital, as well as first and foremost a city of science, universities, tech and knowledge. The same cannot be said for Gwangju. And while Gwangju has some large factories, it lacks many commercial features found in other similarly size cities: no shopping mall, but also no luxury hotel, no outlet, no modern department store, no duty free store, and it's the only major city in Korea which lacks big box retail stores, or many of the trendy brands in Korea. The closest thing to a mall would be the U Square complex, but it's mostly a bus terminal.

So Korea's 3 main retailers are all vying to potentially build such a shopping mall, which would combine features of mall, food court, franchised stores, department store, hotel, movie theater, and other amenities. Hyundai has just announced a couple of days ago its intention to launch "The Hyundai Gwangju" (using the name of "The Hyundai" as the luxury mall it opened in Parc1 in Seoul). It would be built on the site of the Ilshin Spinning factory, which is a huge lot of 300,000sqm, right in the middle of Gwangju, at the middle of a triangle between Gwangju Station (which is only the 2nd largest station in Gwangju), U Square Bus Terminal, and the Gwangju Kia Tigers ballpark. I think that it could definitely make sense, but given the huge size of the lot, I think that they will need to use that space also for office and especially residential space as well.

Following up on this announcement, the 2 other major retail conglomerates (Shinsegae and Lotte), have announced that they are also in the process of reviewing the construction of a large mall complex in Gwangju, at undisclosed locations. Obviously, there will probably only be room for one mall complex development, and not 3, but I think that a city the size of Gwangju does deserve to have at least one such mall.

































현대百 이어 신세계·롯데도 가세…불모지 광주서 ‘복합몰 3국지’


광주의 첫 복합쇼핑몰을 두고 유통 ‘빅3’ 기업이 본격적으로 유치전에 돌입했다. 현대백화점그룹이 광주에 ‘더현대 광주’(가칭)을 열겠단 포부를




economist.co.kr







http://www.newsprime.co.kr/news/article/?no=573122











현대가 쏘아올린 광주 복합쇼핑몰..신세계도 가세


현대백화점그룹이 광주광역시에 '더현대 서울'을 뛰어넘는 대규모 미래형 문화복합몰인 '(가칭) 더현대 광주'를 추진한다고 밝힌 데 이어 광주신세계도 조만간 복합쇼핑몰 구상안을 발표하겠다고 밝혔습니다. 현대백화점그룹은




n.news.naver.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hyundai's new 'Futuristic Shopping Town' for Gwangju.
More renderings here: 오늘 현대백화점 그룹이 발표한 더현대 광주 조감도


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Shinsegae proposes to build "Grand Starfield" in West Gwangju*

Following the proposal by Hyundai to build The Hyundai shopping mall complex in central Gwangju, Shinsegae has now, as expected, come up with its own proposal.

Shinsegae proposes to build Grand Starfield Gwangju. It would be built on an area of 536,900sqm, at the foot of the Eodeunsan Mountain. Apart from a large Starfield mall, it would also include a resort. There would be various areas with their own theme and activities: Peaceful Paradise, Active Jungle, Art Terrace Garden, Lifestyle Oasis and Community Park.

Now the question is whether or not it will be built. Lotte is also likely to present in the coming months the design of its large retail project in Gwangju. So that's 3 projects, which would each likely be the largest retail project in South-West Korea. Clearly, there's no room for 3. Two might be possible, but I think having 1 project built is more reasonable. Based on the 2 proposals this far, I would tend to prefer the one by Hyundai. It seems a bit more feasible, and more viable as it is supported by mixed-use developments. And for the overall urban development, it would benefit Gwangju more. It would be built in the middle of Gwangju, on the side of the huge cotton mill factory which needs to be redeveloped. It would also be almost adjacent to the baseball park (of the Kia Tigers, part of Hyundai Group), and not so far from the subway and the U-Square Bus Terminal. While the Starfield Mall would contribute to more urban sprawl, and reliance on personal cars, in a city which is already quite sprawled out (compared to Daejeon or Daegu). We'll see what happens anyway.













































신세계 '그랜드 스타필드 광주' 출사표…체류형 복합공간 조성


신세계프라퍼티가 광주에 '미래형 복합라이프스타일 센터' 건립을 추진한다. 신세계프라퍼티는 광주광역시 어등산 부지에 연면적 53만6900㎡(약 16만평) 규모의 '그랜드 스타필드 광주'를 건립하는 제안서를 시에 제출했




n.news.naver.com













'스타필드 광주' 사업안 제출…제3자 공모, 6∼9개월 소요


[광주=뉴시스] 송창헌 기자 = '글로벌 유통 강자' 신세계그룹이 미래형 복합 라이프스타일 센터를 표방하며 '그랜드 스타필드 광주' 사업계획서를 공식 제출했다




newsis.com













'스타필드 광주' 사업안 제출…제3자 공모, 6∼9개월 소요


[광주=뉴시스] 송창헌 기자 = '글로벌 유통 강자' 신세계그룹이 미래형 복합 라이프스타일 센터를 표방하며 '그랜드 스타필드 광주' 사업계획서를 공식 제출했다




newsis.com







http://www.womentimes.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=58862


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I second your preference. Gwangju's always seemed like the least-well centered major Korean city. Of course, this is for a host of historical reasons, but there's no reason to lean into it. Especially as the city (and the rest of the country) starts aging and losing population, conserving public funds for social services and healthcare will be all the more important, rather than building anything that's abetted by or encourages expensive, auto-oriented sprawl.


----------

